# Gold Tip Pro Hunters



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

16 pro hunters. 26 5/8" from the end of the insert to the valley of the nock. 5 are brand new never shot, 4 need refletched. 2 are the older label, but still the exact same arrow. I flexed them all and they are all good to shoot.
$90


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)




----------

